# Web design program?



## Krissypooh (Feb 23, 2006)

Ok, currently I have my site created with Homestead. I am experienced with Dreamweaver and would prefer to use that to create a site but then how to I publish it? Or does anyone have anyother ideas for a program?
Thanks
K


----------



## ChopstickHero (Feb 23, 2006)

http://pagecreator.google.com


----------



## SlySniper (Feb 23, 2006)

Krissypooh said:
			
		

> Ok, currently I have my site created with Homestead. I am experienced with Dreamweaver and would prefer to use that to create a site but then how to I publish it? Or does anyone have anyother ideas for a program?
> Thanks
> K



Hello,

I don't know much about HTML and all that business, but I will tell you what I know.  

First, when you create your site in DreamWeaver or whatever program, you have to have a page called index.html .  This will be the first page people see when they go to your site.

You have to upload this file onto your website host.

This site will probably help you more: http://www.lissaexplains.com/


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 24, 2006)

Publish was a term microsoft used in front page. To move you site from a hard drive (development) plateform to your web server (production platform) you will have to FTP it most likely.

Scott


----------



## Rob (Feb 24, 2006)

Krissypooh said:
			
		

> Ok, currently I have my site created with Homestead. I am experienced with Dreamweaver and would prefer to use that to create a site but then how to I publish it? Or does anyone have anyother ideas for a program?
> Thanks
> K



I use mostly Frontpage and text editors to do the HTML and then upload it using internet explorer as an FTP client.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 10, 2006)

Once you have finished the site locally (on your computer), you need to upload the contents of the folder onto your server. Depending on what kind of platform that is (i.e. windows, unix, linux, etc), you're probably going to upload all of the files into the folder on your server called "html." If I recall, windows servers sometimes have a folder called "wwwroot" that the files go in. If you're not sure, double check with your host.

As far as actually uploading the files, you'll need to do this with an ftp client. My personal recommendation is SmartFTP (just google it). It's a free, robust, and easy to use ftp client, and is much more stable than trying to use internet explorer. You simply enter "ftp.yourdomain.com" in the server box towards the top, then enter the user name and password that your host gave you. Find the "html" folder and upload the contents of your local folder into that.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 10, 2006)

Dreamweaver MX and later does actually have an integrated uploading/publishing feature if you'd like to use that instead.

In DW, go to -->Site, -->Manage Sites
Select your project.
Click on "edit"
On the left, select "Remote Access"
From the menu, select "FTP"
In "FTP Host," enter "ftp.yourdomain.com"
In "Host Directory" enter "html" (or "/html" maybe)
Enter your username and password in their respective fields.

Then, when you want to upload the site, go to -->Site, -->Put. That will automatically upload the whole site for you.


----------

